# Close button



## ryan_u89 (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi
On my website, i have a link where the taget is _blank, i want to put a button at the bottom of that newly opened page but how can i get the button to close the broswer, is there a behaviour you can use??

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Close Window


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Or you can use


```

```
That will give a more traditional button, like the "post quick reply" button at the bottom of this page


----------

